# which DOS OS



## Rick_C (Apr 17, 2015)

Does anyone know if any versions of DOS use twin processors? 
I was wondering if I could install DOS on HP G3 or G4 servers? 

Thanks

Rick


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

MS-DOS doesn't support any of today's technologies such as gigabytes of RAM and terabytes of hard drive storage, NTFS and GPT file systems, USB, DVI, HDMI, BluRay, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

DOS does support USB, NTFS (with driver) that I know of.
I doubt it will use multiple processors, but will likely work on a Multiprocessor machine.
Tool CDs like the UBCD run under DOS .


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Go ahead, give it a try.


----------

